# Shed Hunting



## I_Shock_Em

Anybody been out yet? Any luck?


----------



## Scum_Frog

I'm wondering the same thing....ive seen some monsters this year that i'd like to find the sheds from but am a rookie at the ol shed hunting.


----------



## Mushijobah

Waiting at least until feb. 1. Wish I could suck it up and wait til March. Mark, we all know you won't be able to compete with my shed count


----------



## Bulldawg

Mushijobah said:


> Waiting at least until feb. 1. Wish I could suck it up and wait til March. Mark, we all know you won't be able to compete with my shed count


Got some big boys right behind the house in a small 5 acre parcel with houses all around . Hoping they stick around long enough to find the sheds . Gonna wait it out for at least 2 more weeks myself.


----------



## hopintocash2

going by the pics from my camera, pretty much all the bucks behind my house has shed.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Mushijobah said:


> Waiting at least until feb. 1. Wish I could suck it up and wait til March. Mark, we all know you won't be able to compete with my shed count


You and I both know that I won't be able to compete. I suck at finding the things. The damn things could be painted neon yellow and I still wouldn't be able to find them. I still try though. Actually, come to think of it, everytime we ever went out, neither of us found anything......however, you always managed to have a pile of sheds by turkey season. I know how you work Mr.Mushi. I have one word for you.......EBAY


----------



## icebucketjohn

It's a bit early for hunting them. I'm still seeing bucks with racks. Here's some of my finds


----------



## Mushijobah

I_Shock_Em said:


> You and I both know that I won't be able to compete. I suck at finding the things. The damn things could be painted neon yellow and I still wouldn't be able to find them. I still try though. Actually, come to think of it, everytime we ever went out, neither of us found anything......however, you always managed to have a pile of sheds by turkey season. I know how you work Mr.Mushi. I have one word for you.......EBAY


lol dang you figured me out!


----------



## KCBfalcon58

Got a picture of one little guy who shed one side, but all the bigger bucks on my camera still have 'em. Usually dont find to many, but love to get out and look.


----------



## DCopas

Found 3 so far, but still early. One 8 point set from last year, and a fresh little 3 point from this year. Alot of them are still carrying. My dad and I usually do our best about the end of February through early March before things grow up too badly to see them. We usually find between 35-55 per year, but I'm expecting to be down some this year. I think they will be scattered a little more than the past few years because of lack of snow cover. Deer tend to congregate when snow is on, in set feeding areas. I guess feeding in numbers helps them break up the snow cover and get to the food easier.


----------



## Bassnpro1

I've been out once and got skunked. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ramfan

Anybody have a shed dog close to Youngstown? Heard a guy in North Jackson has one.......Wonder what he would ask to bring the dog out?


----------



## Mushijobah

Headin' out now.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Mushijobah said:


> Headin' out now.


AKA......searching EBAY!!!!


----------



## Mushijobah

I_Shock_Em said:


> AKA......searching EBAY!!!!


LOL checked the spot where your dog caught the buck....no sheds. I've never found any there which is surprising. Checked another spot and only found homeless camps.


----------



## GOTEM'

My buddy and I were out doing some late season archery hunting at Battle Darby Creek and found this 8pt. All I know is someone was very disappointed this season. The buck went down by a creek bottom to lay down an die and the hunter went home wondering where his buck went. It's a perfect European mount, 85% of the work was done already by mother nature. Not a bad way to start this yrs shed hunting lol



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## craig

Man what a nice 8pt, someone definatly missed out on that one.Should have kept looking.


----------



## wildman

Buddy was out hunting today he had the big 11 point that he has been hunting come under his stand, Well it isn't an 11 anymore he droped one side... I was out yesterday and saw a half rack. They are starting to drop in the Cincy area......


----------



## viper1

Just a little info. Picking up sheds or eagle feathers are suppose to be illegal. Guess you need a tag for deer antlers and just not allowed on protected animals and birds.


----------



## alumcreeker

No one ever enforces it that's why during the rut you see guys driving around with sawzalls in their trucks to cut off antlers of deer hit on roads hell I once had a state highway patrol officer ask me if I wanted an 8pt set some lady just hit with her car gave me directions right to the deer anyways im sure once in a great while someone gets a ticket but usually nothing to worry about. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah

viper1 said:


> Just a little info. Picking up sheds or eagle feathers are suppose to be illegal. Guess you need a tag for deer antlers and just not allowed on protected animals and birds.


Not true. If a shed has fallen off the deer naturally, no tag is needed. If it is sawed off or is a "shed head/dead head" you will need a tag and may be fined if caught.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/Pub085.pdf

Ctrl + F and type in "shed".


15. Receive or possess a deer or parts of 
a deer unless such deer or deer part is 
tagged as required or unless the deer or 
part of a deer has a statement showing 
when and where legally taken, the date 
received, and from whom received; or 
a Ohio Division of Wildlife tag, seal, or 
certificate or other proof of ownership 
which shows the deer was killed by a 
motor vehicle in Ohio; or an official tag 
or seal and valid nonresident license 
issued by another state if taken from 
outside Ohio; or certificate of ownership or receipt issued by a law enforcement officer. Shed antlers, if found, do 
not require a certificate of ownership or 
receipt by a wildlife officer


----------



## ErieRider

Guys ,
any pointers on starting shed hunting?? Been out twice found one antler. I seem to struggle but enjoy doing it. Any help and pointers would be excellent. Thanks


----------



## Bassnpro1

Best advice is to just walk a ton where there is a good population of deer. Those antlers are not easy to find.


----------



## roger23

Most still have them


----------



## viper1

In this area around salem they have all pretty much shed. At least the ones around the house here.


----------



## Red1

I saw two good bucks in a field this morning looked like an eight and a ten Tusc. county.


----------



## Bulldawg

Saw two bucks yesterday when I was out coyote hunting , the smaller of the two had dropped one side . Other than that I have been seeing alot still with their antlers.


----------



## FISH DINNER

Viper1 & Mushijobah: You are both correct about the legality of picking up sheds I believe. On private property and other such areas, it is perfectly legal to keep. If you find a set of antlers still attached to a dead deer, whether someone shot it or it died of natural causes or it was hit by car, you must by law obtain a permit for that head even if you only plan on sawing the antlers off anyway. Shed hunting is illegal in certain state owned areas such as the Metroparks around Cleveland. The taking of any antler, even a shed one is against the law.


----------



## Huntinbull

viper1 said:


> Just a little info. Picking up sheds or eagle feathers are suppose to be illegal. Guess you need a tag for deer antlers and just not allowed on protected animals and birds.


Picking up sheds is not illegal. You can tell the difference between a shed and a harvested antler. I know nothing about eagle feathers.


----------



## Huntinbull

Was not aware of a difference in the law for metro parks. I have shed hunt on Virginia Kendall for years (with varying success) and never knew. Now I am going to have to research it.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Over the weekend saw a big 8 and a big 10 both still with headgear. Shouldn't be too much longer


----------



## Hunt&fish4life

Seen 20-30 deer in the columbus area this evening that had no head gear on. Might have to get out tommorow. Yes the metro parks are off limits . Speaking from exp here.


----------



## Mushijobah

City of Columbus parks are off limits too I hear.


----------



## TeamClose

I sure do feel sorry for all you guys that have to deal with the city telling you what you can and can't do. Maybe they should be worrying about all the shootings and robberies than a cpl of outdoorsman picking up a shed off of a deer? Wait...that's common sense!
On a lighter note, I've been seeing big groups around the house and no racks that I could see and the little 8 pt that comes in my yard has no head gear now.


----------



## longshot

Still been seeing a lot of bucks with both sides in Adams county. My buddy found a nice one a week ago.


----------



## jiggineyes22

Today was my 1st day of hard shed hunting for the year. I was going to wait a couple more weeks but today was too perfect. I always do the best on dreary/rainy days I had to go. Glad I did found this real nice set. His left side is much weaker but has a nice split brow tine. Its definitely a match just not very symmetrical. About 100 yards apart They are this years but been on the ground a bit still in great shape no bites. These were in Trumbull county I also found a small 4 pt couple weeks ago In Noble just walking a small food plot. The best is yet to come


----------



## I_Shock_Em

very nice jiggineyes. Great find


----------



## Mushijobah

We found a small one today in Columbus. Saw three bucks with antlers still on, though.


----------



## phishyone1

Great find Jiggineyes22.................. Ive been doing alot of looking lately close to home............ Been a slow start so far for me but, yesterday my buddy and I made it out and we managed to find two....... Both were from small 8pts.................. Gonna go later today............ Maybe Ill find something worthy of posting a pic...................:!


----------



## Bassnpro1

My buddy spotted a shed while we were fishing Caesar creek today. Always wanted to look up and see one on the bank


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jiggineyes22

Heres a few from my collection I wanted to share. 









This was my collection at beginning of last year so I've added a few more








This is the largest set i've found so far only a 7 point but 13" g2's and huge mass









10 point set from last year



















http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=1958&pictureid=10511
probably my best single I looked for for the match no luck

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=1958&pictureid=10510
a couple more of my better singles. I hate finding a big horn and not finding a match but thats the way it goes


----------



## kasting king

Found a nice set off a big 10 yesterday. First time out this year so not a bad start.


----------



## weasel

walked out in the back yard of my home to check on trees i planted last spring and found a one side of a small 6 pointer. i guess i need to go out and look for more maybe next weekend. very nice collecton jiggeneyes i also found one side of a big 12 poiner on dec 17th but it was from the year before but it was in good shape with only a few chew marks on it.


----------



## BobcatJB

Saw several bucks this week, all still sporting both sides.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Looked for a little bit while walking back to the truck from steelhead fishing yesterday.....no luck


----------



## Mushijobah

Buck with both sides in the road lastnight in Del Co.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## StuckAtHome

Went out looking today with my five month old lab, didn't find anything, new to this and not a deer hunter, just having a blast with my buddy. Did spook several today, two had head gear, maybe too soon, but I'll keep looking, good training for the dog, have one shed at home he plays with, hoping he figures it out and find them for me, that would be awesome! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## BunkerChunker

Almost whacked a Big Big ten with the van wednesday morning just outside nelsonville he still had both sides. Talked to a friend who has been shed hunting the past few weeks said he hasn't found any yet.


----------



## RiverWader

Ive seen 4 diffrent Bucks the last 2 days and all still had both sides


----------



## KPI

this is the biggest i have found to date


----------



## KPI

what does anyone wanna guess this deer would have scored he other side is matching i saw him


----------



## StuckAtHome

Went out twice, nothing! Every trip I see several deer, like today a HERD of over twenty, found bedding area's, walked all the major trails, feeding area's where I see them eating every day. I'm not a deer hunter,, just like walking with my dog, could it be they haven't shed in my area yet? Need to get some Binoculars so I can tell, my eyes can't see that far if they have racks or not. Or maybe mostly does around here? Or I'm not in the right area or I'm blind and they are out there, hope it's not the last one, lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## DCopas

Dad and I went out yesterday. I found 3 and he found one...I found what had been probably a ten but he had broke the back tine on one side and the other side was missing from the brow up. Luckily, they were only a few feet apart or I would have never found the broken side. I also found a nice 4 point side and dad found a 5 point single. We also found 3 dead bucks...I found a really nice 8 point, a small 5 point and dad found a 6 point. Somebody had shot the heck out of them on that farm. Hate finding dead ones.


----------



## Mushijobah

Put in another 3 hours today, nothing. Probably 20 hours deep this season and only have a small shed head to.


----------



## ErieRider

I am new to the shed hunting but enjoy it. What are some tips to make my trips successful????


----------



## leupy

I br ought my trail cam in this afternoon, six different bucks in the past week all still wearing headgear, I would say it is still alittle early for shed hunting. There was one other with only one side left. I couldn't tell if any of the other deer were bucks that had already dropped.


----------



## bank runner

A buddy of mine had 9 deer in his garden(Pike County) wednsday morning 2-22-12 of which 6 were bucks and 5 were carrying full racks and one was a half rack. I myself have jumped a high 130ish buck up twice looking for his sheds the first time on 2-15-12 the second time on 2-22-12 and he is still carrying both sides.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

I was driving near the Rocky River yesterday morning and saw two small bucks sparring with each other. Both still had both sides. My guess is that in the next 2-3 weeks they should dropping their racks like crazy


----------



## ErieRider

ErieRider said:


> I am new to the shed hunting but enjoy it. What are some tips to make my trips successful????


Can anybody help?? I would like to get into this a little more as I enjoy being out walking but would like some plan of attack. Thanks


----------



## StuckAtHome

Heading out soon with my lab pup to a family farm East of Pickerington, maybe today's the day

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## StuckAtHome

It wasn't, lol. Hoping since it's been not a bad winter the deer haven't dropped them yet. I'll keep at it, good off leash training with the pup, he's doing great, comes when called and doesn't run off.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## I_Shock_Em

ErieRider said:


> Can anybody help?? I would like to get into this a little more as I enjoy being out walking but would like some plan of attack. Thanks


Go to a spot where deer live. Walk around. Look on the ground. 


In all seriousness though, look for areas that are used frequently by deer, i.e. bedding areas, paths, trails and start looking there. Go with the mindset that you are looking for just a piece of the antler. A lot of times, there will only be a portion of the antler (an inch or two) that is visible. If you are walking around looking for antlers that stick out like a sore thumb, you will miss even more. If you have the time/land/effort you can set up a bait pile under a downed tree (I've used xmas trees in the past). This way when the deer comes to eat the bait, he will likely hit his rack against the sticks/branches and hopefully knock off an antler (or both). Hope this helps


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Saw another small buck with both sides yesterday.....


----------



## Mushijobah

Found a chewed up but heavy shed at my hunting spot yesterday. Looked to be from last year. Was laying less than 10 yards from a no trespassing sign i installed last spring!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## StuckAtHome

Riley first shed, good two point, lol









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Looked in some ideal spots on Saturday while walking the dogs....no luck


----------



## Doboy

I_Shock_Em said:


> Go to a spot where deer live. Walk around. Look on the ground.
> 
> 
> In all seriousness though, look for areas that are used frequently by deer, i.e. bedding areas, paths, trails and start looking there. Go with the mindset that you are looking for just a piece of the antler. A lot of times, there will only be a portion of the antler (an inch or two) that is visible. If you are walking around looking for antlers that stick out like a sore thumb, you will miss even more. If you have the time/land/effort you can set up a bait pile under a downed tree (I've used xmas trees in the past). This way when the deer comes to eat the bait, he will likely hit his rack against the sticks/branches and hopefully knock off an antler (or both). Hope this helps


*You guys know how to build a 'Rack Picker' RIGHT???

Find a GOOD deer trail. (or live near Mill Creek Park! "Y"-Town LOL)
Locate 2 +- 3" trees that are about 2' apart.
Get a piece of heavy (freeway type) chain link fence. 3'H x4'W.
Wrap the ends of the fence around both trees and anchor/fasten them with heavy nylon wire ties.
Pull the fence taught in a 'V' form and pound in a fence post, in the back of the 'V'. 
You can throw corn on the ground in the back of the 'V' or attach a piece of black pvc drain pipe to the back of the 'V' and fill it with corn for a Drop feeder.(keep the bottom of the pipe about 2" off the ground)

A friend of mine has dozens of deer coming to his 'feeder' every night.
He's hoping for THE monster to show up!!! *


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Went out with my 4 year old son Sunday in the snow. It was my first chance as I work 7 days a week this time of year and it was nice to get out in the woods again. We managed just over 2 hours which pleased me as I thought the 4 year old wouldn't last long. We found the left side of a heavy 10 point that had been been chewed a bit. It was also a 2011 shed so it sat there for a year without anybody noticing - which is surprising because it's a large shed and it was within 15 ft of an ATV trail & the owners have been using the trail!

Drove from Newark to Dayton yesterday mid afternoon and saw 35-40 deer...they were coming out everywhere feeding in the sunshine. Just west of Columbus I saw a tremendous buck with both sides feeding with several other deer not 150 yards of I-70. He was a BIG animal...seems like they know they are safe!!!


----------



## shorebound

Found the right side of the 6 point that is absolutely obsessed with trail cam. I have startrd calling him dummy he always shows up about a foot away from my cam... was a fresh one has a strip of pink in the base other the that I haven't found any other ones yet 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## bkr43050

I spotted a road kill buck last Saturday on 71 just north of Polaris (I think). I saw it from the other side of the median but he still had at least one side.


----------



## Bassnpro1

I got out for an hour walk and found a nontypical side with 8 pts. Not huge, but tines everywhere with some splits. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## phishyone1

Havent had much luck last few times out....................... Anybody get lucky lately?


----------



## StuckAtHome

Nothing, but I'll keep looking

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunt&fish4life

Only been out once so far but i did get lucky and find one that was from last year small 4 pt side . Will be getting out again soon.


----------



## thegcdawg

bkr43050 said:


> I spotted a road kill buck last Saturday on 71 just north of Polaris (I think). I saw it from the other side of the median but he still had at least one side.


There were 2 on the northbound side. Just north of Polaris and just past the old weigh station. The one by Polaris had 4 points on the side still on. (stopped and checked it out) The one past the station was a small buck. Still had 1 side with 4 points.


----------



## F1504X4

I was out last week and found 1 side. I'm hoping to get out tomorrow and find the other side. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## supercanoe

I went shed hunting saturday and found 0. I saw 3 bucks with both sides of their rack still attached.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

This thread got quiet. Nobody having any luck? I know I haven't. Was out two days ago shed/morel (or at least hoping for morel) hunting. No luck for either.


----------



## shorebound

I have been out at least once a week the last 3 weeks and have only found one so far I did however see mr #1 on my hit list jump up out of a tree top with both sides still on today. As i watched him bound away i was thinking knock um both off while running through the woods as he got farther away and i thought ok ill he happy if you knock one off didnt happen lol....The waters warming up and that will soon be the priority... Shoot the plot is already reseeded and pretty plush already only reason to go in the woods will be to clean up any trees that come down and get the card out of the cams other then that I'll be fishing 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

